# Are these parasites?



## Ruthieee93 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi i am new to the forum. I just got a few plants plants today and wanted to put them in my goldfish aquarium but I noticed that there are small animals with the plants. I will attach a video of it. Please tell me if they are safe for my goldfish or how to get rid of them.

i had a small parasite scare last year, where i directly moved in my plants to my aquarium. It took me a month to get my fish cleared of them.

Thank you in advance!!)








September 6, 2021







youtube.com


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Could be a scud, a crustacean. Fish eat them.


----------



## ShoreAquatic (Sep 6, 2021)

Definitely a scud.


----------



## trippster08 (Feb 4, 2020)

aka amphipod - generally harmless, eats detritus mostly. No need to get rid of it.


----------

